# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Irfan CANA. Vjersha për më të vegjëlit.

## irfancana

GJERDANI  I  MARGARITARËVE:Përmbledhje vjershash për më të vegjëlit(6-10 vjeç)




                                            A R A 




                                         Ara qesh 
                                         në fytyrë, 
                                         kur reshë 
                                         shiu florir. 


                                         Trupin rrit 
                                         kalliri i blertë, 
                                         për simit 
                                         dhe gjevrekë!

----------


## irfancana

a r a dh a 


                                       Aradha jonë 
                                       nëpër zjarr, 
                                       po lufton 
                                       me gjakatarë! 


                                       Kur është pyetja 
                                       për liri, 
                                       s'kursehet jeta 
                                       bihet fli!

----------


## irfancana

B A R K A  



                                     Barka n'ujë 
                                     në qetësi, 
                                     lidhur n'hunj 
                                     natën rri! 



                                     Hëna si ar 
                                     malit kur del, 
                                     barkën ngadalë  
                                     me rreze përkdhel!











                                      B A N K A  



                                    Banka sot 
                                    ka pëshpëritë, 
                                    gjithë carrok't 
                                    i ka porositë: 



                                    -S'duroj vija 
                                     as vizatime, 
                                     kur bën fëmija 
                                     në faqen time!

----------


## irfancana

CJAPI 




                                       Cjapi i bardhë 
                                       porsi shkumë, 
                                       kullot n'mal 
                                       tërë fatlum! 




                                        Kalon ditën 
                                        gjithë n'hare, 
                                        kënaq Meritën 
                                        me:-be,be,be!

----------


## irfancana

c i c ë r i m a 




                                  -Ciu,ciu 
                                   zogu cicëron, 
                                   dita gëdhiu 
                                   qielli kuqlon. 



                                   Shih pylli 
                                   si merr frymë, 
                                   e zymbili 
                                   faqen fshin!

----------


## irfancana

ç U  D  I 






                                  -çudi,    çudi! 
                                   vocët thonë, 
                                   bora n'qetësi 
                                   rritën shton. 


                                  Pyetën saora 
                                  gojësheqertë: 
                                 -Pse sikur bora 
                                  s'rritemi shpejt?!

----------


## irfancana

ç  O K O L A T A  





                               ç okolata 
                                sa e but, 
                                çupëza Arta 
                                n'gojë e fut! 


                               Me zë t'lehtë 
                               e ëma udhëzon: 
                              -Mos e ha krejt 
                               dhëmbi s'duron!

----------


## irfancana

DH ë M B I 




                                  Dhëmbi n'gojë 
                                  kur lëvrit, 
                                  te mjeku t'shkoj 
                                  do n'vizitë! 


                                  I urti mjek 
                                  thotë përnjëherë: 
                                 -Dhëmbin shpejt 
                                  duhet nxjerrë!

----------


## irfancana

dh  e  u 




                                 -Dheu,dheu 
                                  është flori! 
                                  Gjyshi rrëfeu: 
                                 -Punoni n'rini! 



                                   -Duke punuar 
                                    ditë e natë, 
                                    bëheni t'gëzuar 
                                    për jetë t'gjatë!

----------


## projekti21_dk

Përshëndetje Irfan Cana. Të përgëzoj për këto poezi. Edhe më pëlqejnë dhe them se u përshtaten moshës që ke cekur.
A mund të themi se këtë libër e ke botuar, apo pret për ta botuar?
Nëse akoma nuk e ke botuar, bëji ca ndreqje, sepse ka gabime drejtshkrimore!

Sukses

----------


## irfancana

Falemnderit z. Projekti 21 dk për lexim dhe pëlqim të krijimeve të mia.Librin në fjalë ende nuk e kam botuar,siç është rasti edhe i librave tjerë të pregatitura,për shkak të mungesës së mjeteve financiare.Gjithsesi duhet të kontrollohen nga gjuhëtari, me rastin e botimit.Përshëndetje.

----------


## irfancana

DALLëNDYSHJA 




                                   Në lartësi 
                                   trupin përdredh, 
                                   me  mjeshtri 
                                   valle hedh! 


                                   E kur ia mësy'n 
                                   poshtë me zbrit, 
                                   si gjeraqinë 
                                   me krahë kositë!

----------


## irfancana

d o r d o l e c i 





                                    Dordolec bore 
                                    natë e ditë, 
                                    po bën roje 
                                    nuk ka frikë! 


                                    "Pushka" n'krah 
                                    i rri drejt, 
                                    marshallah 
                                    ''ushtar'' i vërtetë!

----------


## irfancana

E  DH  I 




                                    Edhin e but 
                                    gëzofzi, 
                                    voci e lut 
                                    te ai t'vij! 



                                    I ngrit veshtë 
                                    rri menduar, 
                                    dikur si plesht 
                                    i kërcen n'duar!

----------


## irfancana

e  r  a  





                                     Era n'vjeshtë 
                                     shpesh këndon, 
                                     rrushin n'vresht 
                                     e ledhaton. 



                                     Sa t'hareshëm 
                                     këta vreshtarë, 
                                     punojnë zellshëm 
                                     s'kanë të ndalë!

----------


## irfancana

Ë J,   ËJ... 




                                       -Ëj e ëj! 
                                       Kaçubës skaj, 
                                       u dëgjua zëri 
                                       i lepurit n'vaj. 



                                       Mu te zabeli 
                                       duke vrapuar, 
                                       në iriq shkeli 
                                       si lëmsh i maskuar!

----------


## irfancana

ëmbëltorja 



                                        ëmbëltorja 
                                        mbushur plot, 
                                        me akullore 
                                        pastë e tortë! 



                                       T'gjitha ngapak 
                                        t'i provojmë, 
                                        por n'stomak 
                                        mos t'teprojmë!

----------


## irfancana

F ë M I J T ë 




                                          Fëmijët  n'plazh 
                                          rend janë shtrirë, 
                                          rreziten mbi zall 
                                          e nxihen mirë! 



                                          Ndërtojnë përditë 
                                          me kova,lopata: 
                                         -Kulla t'fildishtë 
                                          dhe ura t'gjata!

----------


## irfancana

f i q ë t 




                                        Fiqtë e trashë 
                                        n'degë që rrinë, 
                                        joshin një vashë 

                                        me emër Altinë 




                                         -Mami moj 
                                          eja shpejt, 
                                          dua t'shijoj 
                                          fiqtë sherbet!

----------


## irfancana

G U RR  A 




                                  Gurra n'mal 
                                  seç gurgullon, 
                                  melodi fal 
                                  bukur këndon! 



                                 Sikur lot 
                                 e bardha shkumë, 
                                 hyrë në tokë 
                                 e derdhet n'lumë!

----------

